# Counterpane - Dunraven Square



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

This is the _Dunraven Square_ counterpane from Knitting Counterpanes by Mary Walker Phillips. 2mm/0 needles, DMC Baroque cotton.


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

That is going to look beautiful.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

oh my that's gorgeous, you knit beautifully.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That looks so unique and interesting.
Awesome knitting, my friend - love the neutral color.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful design beautifully knitted! What a treasure it will be.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, how pretty is that! You should order some blocking wires, I got mine from walmart on line . They were only like 16 or 17 dollars. It would make the blocking so much simpler. Are these going to become an afghan or a pillow?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good, Dave!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great so far. That's going to be beautiful!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, that looks complicated. Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Amazing what blocking will do
Great work.
Can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, really nice work. :-D :-D


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Lovely! I got that same book a while back, but haven't had a chance to start anything from it. Now I am anxious to get crackin'!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

OMGosh! That's so beautiful!! I love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

I've made _Larnach Castle_ and _Grandmother Anderson's Pattern_ from this book, too. This one was the "hardest" because those rows with knobs took me while.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Gorgeous, cant wait for the full blanket to be done and posted.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! very nice!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Just beautiful. What exactly is a 'counterpane'?


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

A counterpane is a knitted (usually) pattern that is repeated until it is large enough to become a bedspread.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

However! ㋡ These days folks don't want to spend the kind of time it takes to make a full bedspread; myself included. A lot of people make one, with the 4 quarters, and use them as a nice pillow cover. Some people knit them on circular needles and bring all the sides together, then put an edging for pull string straps and use them as a bag. Others make them with larger yarn and needles and make shawls or garments with them.

Donna Druchunas & Ava Coleman released Stories in Stitches, No. 1, _Around the World: Counterpanes_ last year, which is what really got me interested. They have several interesting patterns for shawls, purses, pillow shams, and... I forget what else. Being a "threadie", I went back to Mary Walker Phillips' work and am learning a lot. Her book goes into great depth about why counterpanes and bedspreads came about in the first place.

They became popular in the 1880s, when germs had been discovered to be the cause of some diseases. Bright sunlight and whiteness became synonymous with "cleanliness". Windows were placed in bedrooms to let the sunlight in, wall were painted light colors, and beds were covered with a bedspread. It (and supposedly the germs that alit on it during the day) could be removed at nighttime. They were made with white or ecru "bedspread thread", as size 10 thread became known. Easily knitted with size 0 needles or crocheted with a size 7 steel hook (1.65mm).

As time went on, they became fancier and fancier. Mary Walker Phillips went on a 20+ year journey to discover, save, and recreate some of the best examples. That's how her book, Knitting Counterpanes came about.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are beautiful


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that is going to be a work of love!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a wonderful job; it's beautiful!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

w-----o----w!!!I'm impressed!!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Wonderful, so look forward to seeing the finished item. I am slowly increasing my collection of knitting books and found this on Amazon. used granted but only £2.23 plus delivery. I shall so enjoy reading this book although I have so many WIPs in progress at the moment and lined up for the future that I may well not actually get round to making one.

Thank you so much for showing us this beautiful pattern.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it...


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful work and I love the pattern. This book sounds interesting, thanks for sharing and going into the history of the counterpane.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow! what a design! good for you.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

gracemd said:


> Beautiful work and I love the pattern. This book sounds interesting, thanks for sharing and going into the history of the counterpane.


I agree. I love when people share the history of something.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Looks like its going to be a masterpiece.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my..that's stunning work..


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful! love it!


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, Dave. You are an inspiration. And thanks for the information about counterpanes.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Lizzieflorence said:


> That is going to look beautiful.


I think so too!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's going to be lovely.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Gorgeous! Your work is very good. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> Wow, that looks complicated. Beautiful work. :thumbup:


I totally agree!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my! Simply gorgeous.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is going to be gorgeous. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Magnificent!!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is just going to be an heirloom for sure. Please let us see it finished. I love counterpanes and your work is excellent. Love the neutral color.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stunning work.
I'll be watching your progress.

Thanks for the background information, as well.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful, complicated work! Can't wait to see you finished item.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

That is so beautiful, you are creating something that will be a keeper. great job.

Norma


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Terrific work!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

How beautiful. This is a very unique pattern. Looks like a lot of work but it will be awesome!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Incredible! That is going to be one gorgeous counterpane!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Your knitting is impressive. The pattern is beautiful and you did it very well.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That is going to be stunning.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous even now.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Stunning! Lovely work. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome knitting,going to be fantastic when completed


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice..


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh my. What an endeavor!!!

Promises to be really awesome


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG, this is gorgeous


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks pretty


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

That is going to be beautiful. Exquisite work.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

If any of you see a copy of this wonderful book, grab it at any price. it has been out of print for some time.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Love that design pattern, fabulous knitting!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

NipomoNan said:


> If any of you see a copy of this wonderful book, grab it at any price. it has been out of print for some time.


NipomoNan, I found several copies on Amazon yesterday. Granted it was the UK site but they are still there.


----------



## dbennett (Jun 8, 2014)

A friend on Google+ ordered a copy from Amazon yesterday.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is beyond gorgeous. I hope you share the end result.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, how many more do you need to make? This is awesome.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed! You're knitting is perfect.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This is a wonderful pattern. Very elegant and perfect knitting.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

That is going to be an exquisite afghan. Beautiful job so far.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the item completed.


----------

